

Justin Kan is speaking about the Socialcam launch this Thursday in SF - richcollins
http://www.meetup.com/Lean-Startup-Circle/events/17355299/

======
rishi
I'm going! Would be cool to learn some inside tips on how to get early users.

------
stevedekorte
<http://www.khaaan.com/>

~~~
danteembermage
I chuckled, and clearly I should have known better from the URL, but I did
downvote you to try to keep things serious around here.

